# More Dumore Tpg



## middle.road (Sep 26, 2015)

Finally got this out of mothballs. Bought it (4) years ago at an auction and now I realize that there's a few items missing.
Had to make a plate for it first off and then mounted it to the Birmingham.
Read through a couple of posts here and then fired it up. Had it plugged into a variable speed control off to the
side and then ran it up to 100%, just to be sure everything held together and I was clear.
Scary little sucker. I do believe I'm going to make up a guard for the belt drive.
Ground a couple of tips on center punches and it seems solid.
I'm also going to read up on it some more and go find the manual.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 26, 2015)

I picked one of those at an estate auction a while back but have not even tied it yet. Please let us know how it works out for you.







John


----------



## Inflight (Sep 26, 2015)

John, what's up with those cogged belts? My Dumore has a smooth belt like Middle.Road posted. 

Anyone have pictures of an internal grinding adapter for these type of small Dumore grinders? I assume it consists of a little collet chuck, similar to a dremel tool.

By the way, I made my TPG reversible and I find this feature very handy.


Matt


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 26, 2015)

I believe those belts were used inside out by the previous owner. I have not tried it but I am going to try to find the correct belts
John


----------



## Inflight (Sep 26, 2015)

johnnyc14 said:


> I believe those belts were used inside out by the previous owner. I have not tried it but I am going to try to find the correct belts
> John



You can acquire similar belts from a vacuum cleaner repair shop for a good price.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a Dumore 44-011 TPG in essentially new condition with all the original goodies and some extras.  The first thing you need for one is a spacer for the mounting tube to get the TPG spindle at exactly the lathe centerline height.  It is a pretty simple lathe job.  The height can be checked by putting undamaged and accurate centers in the lathe head and tail stock tapers and then putting the lathe center points into both spindle ends of the TPG.  Use an adjustable parallel to get the height measurement.  Get it right, take your time.  After that you can just slap the spacer on the height adjustment tube, put the grinder and spindle on top of the spacer, and then just tighten the clamp bolt down, dead nuts on center.

The operation and parts manual is available to download online for free from Dumore.  RTFM!


----------



## george wilson (Sep 29, 2015)

Run those grinders for 1/2 HOUR before using them. That's what my Themac manual says. I t gets the bearings properly warmed up. Those millionths make a big difference in your surface quality.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 1, 2015)

Darn thing is scary. Sharpened up a handful of center punches the other night.
I grab a picture picture of the belt in case anyone needs to reference it. 
Can't quite make it out in the picture, but it shows 9/16 x 18.
Need to fab up some guards for it - that's for sure.


----------



## mixdenny (Oct 1, 2015)

Sopko carries tool post grinder belts in many sizes:   Dennis

http://www.wmsopko.com/flatbelts1.htm


----------



## mws (Oct 1, 2015)

FYI: Not sure if the link below will go exactly to the specific posting, but it will be on that page.  I posted some mods I made for my TP grinder to accomodate smaller stones for bores and longer reach spindles.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/posts/330611/

I also use surplus toothed belts inside out. For $.50 apiece how could I go wrong?


----------

